# Free iTunes music from Pepsi?



## twister (Oct 16, 2003)

Macnn reports



> The LA Times reports that Apple today is expected to announce a promotion deal that would give Pepsi buyers free songs from Apple's online music service: "Sources said the unveiling of the pact with PepsiCo Inc. was timed to coincide with today's release of a Windows-compatible version of Apple's iTunes Music Store...consumers who purchase Pepsi beverages would find codes in the packaging that they could redeem online for free downloads from iTunes. Pepsi will pay Apple for each of the songs downloaded during the promotion, the sources said. They said Pepsi and Apple have discussed offering about 100 million free songs." (Registration required to view article.)



I love Apple Music and Pepsi


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 16, 2003)

All the damn Pepsi i drink, i better get a lil something. But there has to be a catch. Will we here" This song brought to you by pepsi," or will they be corny songs that the majority doesn't care much for. Although a few big names do make Pepsi commercials.


----------



## twister (Oct 16, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Urbansory will they be corny songs that the majority doesn't care much for.  *



Oh man.  All the Britney I can download.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 16, 2003)

lol, or Beyoncé, although i do like the current single "Baby Boy".

How do you get music on the iTunes Store anyway? Does anyone know?


----------



## cfleck (Oct 16, 2003)

what do you mean, "how do you get music on the itunes store?"

as in, you want to put your own music on it or you want to buy music.  to buy music you get the semi-latest version of itunes and its built in.  to put your own music up, you'd better get good.


----------



## mr. k (Oct 16, 2003)

I think what they are talking about is just pepsi giving away free, $1 song credits.  You take the code from under the cap, pick a song and it's yours!  This could be a huge thing for the music store - because so many people drink pepsi.  It could bring so many people just to download iTunes for windows, and then that would lead to at least some of them using iTMS.
But I don't like pepsi - why not coke? Both maybe?


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 16, 2003)

Pepsi Co. makes a lot more than pepsi the drink, they make Mountain Dew and a bunch of other sodas, plus some bottled water. They used to own frito lay (tostitos, doritos, etc) as well as kfc, taco bell, and pizza hut. Pepsi is huge.

PS. I would rather have free itunes with every can of Dr Pepper......


----------



## twister (Oct 16, 2003)

We'll just have to wait and see.  I hope this is true because it would be HUGE for Apple


----------



## Shotokan (Oct 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *Pepsi Co. makes a lot more than pepsi the drink, they make Mountain Dew and a bunch of other sodas, plus some bottled water. They used to own frito lay (tostitos, doritos, etc) as well as kfc, taco bell, and pizza hut. Pepsi is huge.
> 
> PS. I would rather have free itunes with every can of Dr Pepper...... *



FYI - Pepsi no longer owns KFC, Taco Bell or Pizza Hut - they sold them off a few years ago.  I thought this too until I was talking to my Pepsi rep and and asked him about it.


----------



## Ripcord (Oct 16, 2003)

Talking to your Pepsi rep?  Job-related, or just that addicted to soft drinks?


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 17, 2003)

Pepsi and Sierra Mist blech...   (Go Coke)

I hope the offer includes the Mountain Dew clan.


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 17, 2003)

Cherry Coke or Wild Cherry Pepsi, Sprite Remixed, and Squirt, I'm set. 

Yea i meant getting a song on the iTunes store, I'm no musician, I'm the one trying to be behind the scenes and i need to know how to get my artist out there.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 17, 2003)

Huh. I must admit, that's good marketing right there. I might buy soda a little more often now... though, I'm not much of a soda person, anyway.

I prefer Pepsi to Coke. But that's just me.


----------



## j79 (Oct 17, 2003)

coke over pepsi.

although i don't mind mountain dew.. so here's hoping it's ALL the pepsi-co drinks, and just not pepsi. =)


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

Lord knows that if Pepsi Co. can afford to give out a _billion_ dollars (yes, ladies and germs, that's a gigadollar) in a sweepstakes game, they can certainly afford to pay for a few million song downloads from the music store.

Anybody want my old packaging?


----------



## MikeXpop (Oct 17, 2003)

Not a billion dollars Arden, it was a million dollars. Someone *could* win a billion, but it wasn't guaranteed.

Anyway, I'm really excited about this considering my addiction to Pepsi (I'd drink coke but we don't have caffeine-free coke). I just hope they don't have "You won this song!". Please let us choose the song, pepsi .


----------



## qwikstreet (Oct 17, 2003)

Yea it would really suck if I won a Justin Timberfake song.


----------



## Arden (Oct 17, 2003)

*Cough*

EDIT: Nevermind, he didn't actually win, the stupid chimp had it in for him or something.  But still, Pepsi was right there, ready to hand him a check for a billion bones!  They are quite rich.

I personally prefer the taste of straight Coke over straight Pepsi, but I do enjoy the vanilla & cherry variants of both.  And Dr. Pepper.


----------



## porteous (Oct 17, 2003)

What concerns me is who will benefit most from this deal...?

Call me an old cynic (and people do), but what do Pepsico and Apple have in common?

Or is it just another very clever marketing/product placement idea on the part of Pepsi, such as we've seen in quite a few movies and TV series in the last few years....


----------



## gwynarion (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by porteous _
> *Call me an old cynic (and people do), but what do Pepsico and Apple have in common?*


Besides John Scully?


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm still considering Pepsi Co. will have something on that song, either a shortened track, or a voice over, like a dj on a mixtape. makes it so irritating that you have to get the real version for your own sanity. 

"The Joy of F#$%^%' Pepsi" 

I still love Pepsi, and Tropicana, since pepsi Co also owns that. I heard the Dew has some kind of dye that makes a mans privates shrink. One of those urban myths.


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

Think about it.
In the past couple of years over a billion kids have been downloading music because it was free. So what does Pepsi get out of this? You know how many people will run out and buy a pepsi just to see if they won a free song (legally I might add!)? I mean, I for one am going to run out to the store and buy a couple pepsi's just for free music, not to drink. Pepsi get's cash from selling all the sodas, Apple gets more customers for the downloads, and we get free music.

It's a win, win, win situation.


----------



## Cat (Oct 17, 2003)

I've looked at the stream: you get a code under the cap, put in the code in iTunes and you get a free .99 C song, any song you like. It's like a gift certificate of .99 C. NO strings attached, you get a free song you can personally choose. Which will motivate you to buy pepsi and to try the iTMS: this means 100 million kids will download and install iTunes on their PC's and get exposed to the store.
A very good publicity stunt, and indeed everybody get happy. How do you get people to try your product even if it is free? Simple: give the a gift!


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

Yea...um...I just posted that. 
lol


----------



## applewhore (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Think about it.
> In the past couple of years over a billion kids have been downloading music because it was free. So what does Pepsi get out of this? You know how many people will run out and buy a pepsi just to see if they won a free song (legally I might add!)? I mean, I for one am going to run out to the store and buy a couple pepsi's just for free music, not to drink. Pepsi get's cash from selling all the sodas, Apple gets more customers for the downloads, and we get free music.
> 
> It's a win, win, win situation.  *



Not if you don't win a free song and you hate Pepsi...!!!


----------



## Trip (Oct 17, 2003)

There's a 1 in 3 chance of winning. And I hate Pepsi more than anything...but hey: FREE MUSIC!!!


----------



## Sogni (Oct 18, 2003)

Trip,
so say you buy two Pepsis, and your friend buys the winning 3rd? the 3rd one YOU buy might not be a winner... 

Heh sorry. I hate the Lottery! LOL 

But not only Pepsi - is it? Haven't seen the details but I swear I heard/read something about other pepsi products as well. I hate Pepsi Cola but I like their other products.


----------



## twister (Oct 18, 2003)

If you don't like Pepsi, Diet Pepsi or Sierra Mist, you could always just pick the bottles out of the trash because some people won't care or won't look.


----------



## Sogni (Oct 18, 2003)

Ah yes, Sierra Mist! I love that one! cool! 
And mom likes Pepsi - so I'll have to tell her to give me all the Pepsi bottles that have yellow caps! 

But, I can't wait till February! I want my free music NOW!


----------



## mindbend (Oct 18, 2003)

The songs are NOT going to have Pepsi ads in them! Stop saying that!

It's a song credit. Any song. Just as if you bought it normally.

I typically get a case of Pepsi every couple of weeks, mixed in with some Sprite, Sunkist or other stuff. During this promo, it will be Pepsi only. Great promo.


----------



## applewhore (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twister _
> *If you don't like Pepsi, Diet Pepsi or Sierra Mist, you could always just pick the bottles out of the trash because some people won't care or won't look.  *



possibly a little extreme?!

very funny, anyway - i have visions of iTMS junkies scavenging around in municipal dumps looking for Pepsi bottle tops in order to get their fix!!!


----------



## Arden (Oct 19, 2003)

Too bad this isn't being done by the Milk Board or anything... all that carbonation, just for a 33% chance of getting a "free" song...

BTW, there's never such a thing as a free lunch.  You might pay $3 to buy 3 20-oz. bottles of Pepsi just to get 1 free song, so you're really spending $2/song.


----------



## adambyte (Oct 19, 2003)

yeah, I'd much prefer if it was by a company who made something I already bought.... like milk.... or orange juice.... or veggie-burgers.... or Oreos.... lol.


----------



## senne (Oct 19, 2003)

action will start on Feb 1


----------



## rhale1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmm. Looks like I'm a Pepsi-drinker as of 2/1/04 (until April, that is. Then its back to good old Coke).


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Oct 19, 2003)

I was in the Apple Store watching the sattellite broadcast, and the first thing that came to mind was "where can I get a lot of empty pepsi bottles?"


----------



## Trip (Oct 19, 2003)

Yes! Tons of people won't care about this at my school...that garbage digging idea is gold! I'll really do it and probably get like $10 free bucks! A FREE CD!


----------



## adambyte (Oct 20, 2003)

Poor Trip. *shakes head* lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 20, 2003)

actually he wont be poor, since he wont be buying the bottles


----------



## Arden (Oct 20, 2003)

No, but that post coupled with his most recent in Herve's makes Trip look like a desparate bum or something... you might want to avoid trash-digging until you feel better about yourself, Trip.


----------

